

Show HN : how to wish you were here  - erkin_unlu
http://wishjoin.com/how

======
Peroni
I'm not following the concept.

Is it specific to a type of goal or does it apply to any type of goal?

Is there some form of reward system for completing a goal?

The site is a bit vague on details.

